# Installed a muffler on wife's Atlas....



## SooprmanX (Sep 12, 2003)

I'm looking to liven up the exhaust tone on the Atlas but have to be careful to not go too much, then the wife is going to make me put it back to stock. 

I ended up getting a Magnaflow 12278 muffler then had my buddy weld it all up on there. Here are some pictures. Forgive my bad picture taking skills.....





























At idle it's a teeny bit louder than stock. Driving around from the inside it's no different. At least none that I can tell. Next I'm thinking of either removing the resonator all together or putting in a Vibrant 1142 super quiet resonator. I will try over the weekend first with no resonator and go from there. 

Overall I'm satisfied. I got all the stuff from Fender Roller Guy (he's a sponsor on here). 

Here is a video.....
https://youtu.be/RmiFcPXgDi0


What do y'all think?


----------



## acidrider (Jul 8, 2011)

Ya if I think I was going to do anything I'd want it more aggressive than that....it is a vr6 after all and has potential

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Whosthatguy (Aug 6, 2005)

> t....it is a vr6 after all and has potential


its not a VR... its just a V6 engine


----------



## EPilot (Jul 27, 1999)

Whosthatguy said:


> its not a VR... its just a V6 engine


It is a VR6 not a V6.


----------



## dieselpwr (Mar 7, 2004)

Whosthatguy said:


> its not a VR... its just a V6 engine


its a VR6.

from Motortrend: Most Atlas customers will wind up with a 3.6-liter VR6 (narrow-angle V-6) under the hood.


----------



## Whosthatguy (Aug 6, 2005)

Interesting, they labeled it as a v6 but never market it as a vr6 in the marketing materials. Why is that?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chipster (May 30, 2017)

*How about Dual Center exit instead??*

Wonder if it would make any difference if the dual out from that Magnaflow wasn't extended to a side spout on each side 90-degrees to the drive direction ... i.e. Two of these:


----------



## nkresho (Aug 8, 2010)

see here for more info: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6052776-2012-Passat-3-6-Exhaust-The-Quest-For-The-Best

With sound clips of where you'll end up.

I'd be happy about here:



Soundwave_vr6 said:


> tested out a go pro
> 
> suitcase delete and evoms intake, go pro had the open back on it


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

Whosthatguy said:


> Interesting, they labeled it as a v6 but never market it as a vr6 in the marketing materials. Why is that?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Because they should be ashamed of using that old-a$$ engine. Its as "solid as the hills"... er wait, I don't think I uses the correct quote


----------



## edyvw (May 1, 2009)

Whosthatguy said:


> Interesting, they labeled it as a v6 but never market it as a vr6 in the marketing materials. Why is that?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Because it would confuse buyers they target.


----------



## VolkswagenFanatic (Feb 26, 2017)

he did all that work and it sounds quiet just like stock. :screwy:


----------



## ToadStool (May 2, 2021)

SooprmanX said:


> I'm looking to liven up the exhaust tone on the Atlas but have to be careful to not go too much, then the wife is going to make me put it back to stock.
> 
> I ended up getting a Magnaflow 12278 muffler then had my buddy weld it all up on there. Here are some pictures. Forgive my bad picture taking skills.....
> 
> ...


Nice and thanks for sharing. Care to share if you noticed anything in the performance and/or mpg realm?


----------



## Frstrtdmac (Jan 23, 2021)

Should have posted in the intake and exhaust thread


----------

